# Raise Schwinn Sidewinder handlebar?



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)

I'm new to biking maintenance, so I'm curious if/how to raise the handlebars. 
As part of a gift, I got a brand new 26" Sidewinder for $50.00.
I raised the seat, but now there is lot more pressure on my hands/shoulders which doesn't go well with arthritis and corpal tunnel.

Help/info appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It may be possible but since you haven't gone to the trouble of posing a photo so we know what headset/stem system you have I'm not going to go to the trouble of looking it up. There's lots of different bikes out there, help us out a bit.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

This is a question for Bikeforums.net........


----------



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)




----------



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)

No Time Toulouse said:


> This is a question for Bikeforums.net........


Ok, I'm just curious, why is that? 
I'm fairly new here, so just trying to learn


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Not possible to get the bars higher unless you buy a stem w/ more rise. The stem is all the way up as it is.


----------



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)

cxwrench, thank you for you help. Much appreciated.
For the price I got it for, guess I'll check ebay or amazon to find one.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

fatoldboy said:


> Ok, I'm just curious, why is that?
> I'm fairly new here, so just trying to learn


Since you are new here, I'll just tell you that you just got trolled. No-Time Toulouse does this to anybody who doesn't fit the typical road biker persona. Just ignore him.

As far as raising your handlebars, as CX said, you will need a more upright stem. Unlike in the old days of quill stems that you could just raise, just about all bikes now have threadless stems. There are two sizes of clamps - 25.4mm and 31.8mm. I am guessing yours is 25.4, but you may want to measure before you buy a replacement.

You can find these online:

https://www.trekbicyclesuperstore.c...MI6u-Lg-WO4wIVkJOzCh2dvQthEAQYASABEgL_evD_BwE 

https://www.sunrisecyclery.com/prod...MI6u-Lg-WO4wIVkJOzCh2dvQthEAQYBSABEgJzhvD_BwE 

Note that these come in a choice of lengths. Note that the longer you go, the higher you will be, but then your reach will be further too which may not be desirable.

Lastly, resist the temptation to get a variable adjust stem like this one:

https://www.nashbar.com/forte-adjus...MI-LmG--aO4wIVhZ-zCh3WbQl0EAkYAyABEgLtavD_BwE

Dont do it! I had one of these once and it creaked like crazy. I tossed it in the trash.

Another way to get up higher is to replace your handlebars with something with a higher rise. Interestingly enough, some of these are cheaper than stems:

https://www.google.com/search?q=ris...6I7jAhUWZc0KHeFoAsIQ_AUIECgB&biw=1360&bih=625 

Of course this would require a little more work as you would need to move your grips, brakes and shifters. If you have a hacksaw, you can cut them down to the exact length you want.


----------



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)

Lombard, thank you for your time and all your info. Very much appreciated!
I don't know which I'll go for yet (handlebar/stem), but I am looking at them. Probably end up with a stem.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there a bicycle co-op where you live? If so, these places often have a treasure trove of information, help and parts to help you.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

fatoldboy said:


> Ok, I'm just curious, why is that?
> I'm fairly new here, so just trying to learn


OK, I was just trying to point out that we are a community of ROADbike owners, and when you mention by brand name a bike that isn't a roadbike, none of us have a clue as to what you've got. Over at Bikeforums.net, they are a community of mostly mountain and hybrid bikes, so perhaps somebody there would know what you've got.

As far as raising your bars, you have 3 different choices with that style of steer tube:

1: You can buy an angled stem in whatever length fits you.

2: You can buy "riser" bars.

3: You can buy an adjustable stem, which adds a decent amount of weight.


----------



## fatoldboy (May 26, 2019)

ok, thanks 
And thanks for the info.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> OK, I was just trying to point out that we are a community of ROADbike owners, and *when you mention by brand name a bike that isn't a roadbike, none of us have a clue as to what you've got. *


Speak for yourself. Not all of us have tunnel vision. Some of us ride all types of bikes. There are experienced shop mechanics and ex-mechanics on these forums and I can assure you none of them repair ONLY road bikes. 



No Time Toulouse said:


> 1: You can buy an angled stem in whatever length fits you.
> 
> 2: You can buy "riser" bars.


Both good options.



No Time Toulouse said:


> 3: You can buy an adjustable stem, which adds a decent amount of weight.


Don't do it! And it has nothing to do with adding too much weight. It has more to do with these being potential death traps.


----------

